

New Ruby 2.1 Ubuntu Packages - jeremyjarvis
http://brightbox.com/blog/2014/01/09/ruby-2-1-ubuntu-packages/

======
jeremyjarvis
btw the packages include a patch for a bug in rubygems 2.2.0
([https://github.com/rubygems/rubygems/issues/766](https://github.com/rubygems/rubygems/issues/766)).
Other than that, they're stock upstream versions.

